# Who's waiting for that E-mail (Xbox360)



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

saying your order has been processed and your Xbox360 has been posted :wink: 
From Play

I recon you should recieve one Wed/Thurs, if you havent by then you aint getting one!

I can see myself getting 4 but not the one i really wanted


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm waiting....and if I get one enough before Xmas it's headed straight for e-bay.

If I don't...I'm cancelling then I'll order it at some future point, or maybe a PS3 instead depending.

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm waiting....and if I get one enough before Xmas it's headed straight for e-bay.

If I don't...I'm cancelling then I'll order it at some future point, or maybe a PS3 instead depending.

Damian


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

I would email them apparently play.com have taken loads more pre-order than they can supply and the people who are getting them have heard by now.

fingers crossed :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

alexasTT said:


> I would email them apparently play.com have taken loads more pre-order than they can supply and the people who are getting them have heard by now.
> 
> fingers crossed :?


Thats not what i was told! As it stands they dont even know how many units they will be recieving, the same as any retailer. The units will be shipped to the supplier and then sent out in date order.
The shipping process will start Wed at Play.

Anyway come Friday i can see myself sitting there with a wireless contoller, wireless controller charger, Silver face plate, PGR3, call of duty 2 and nothing to play it on :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I ordered from Play right back in August, but got worried when I got their "we won't have enough consoles" email, and preordered 2 more from Argos whilst they still had available slots.

I honestly don't know how many I'll get, but as I ordered from play LONG before most people, and Argos seemed to know exactly how many they could sell, I do hope to get all 3...

Unfortunately some twat has booked his wedding up north for that weekend, so I won't be able to do much playing


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

By the looks of things I won't be getting one so if anyone does have a spre i may be interested :roll:

P.S Saw a demo of Ghost recon on the w/e absoulutely stunning


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

bump - anyone had the e-mail yet?

Dave


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine is still showing as "Preordered" on play.com, but they've already shipped at least 1 of my games... :roll:

Maybe they can't release stock until tomorrow? Else we'd have it early?

I'm going to hunt round some local stores first thing on Friday so might end up with one from there too 

Ordered from play.com on 17/08. How about the rest of you?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Same here, condemned was posted yesterday but console still saying preordered.
Ordered mine 19/08 so hopefully they will send it out in the morning.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Same here ordered 17/08 Call pf Duty has been posted now, Wireless charger is out of stock only ordered that last week though.
Asda and Tesco's are your best bets as they havent allowed pre orders and will besold of a first come first served basis.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I spoke to game today and they said they have quite a lot of core systems which they are going to wrap up with a few accessories and games and sell them as a package

They open at 7:00am friday guess i know what I'm doing friday morning


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Just checked plays website - mine says Packing     [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ordered on 17/8, still showing as pre-ordered...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4484376.stm


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

as i said before check with play.com's customer services if yours is being sent,theres going to be a lot of disappointed people on friday


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I'll be kicking the door in if ronin gets one and I don't. Their list is supposedly first come, first served, and mine was ordered 2 days before... :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just rang Play.com and they can't say either way....

Just have to keep watching the outstanding orders screen.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The guy i spoke today at play said they are only having one delivery pre Xmas once that allocation has gone they wont be getting another delivery till 2006


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> The guy i spoke today at play said they are only having one delivery pre Xmas once that allocation has gone they wont be getting another delivery till 2006


I'm not sure that is entirely correct. Fact is they don't know, but Microsoft have a new policy of restocking resellers who sell the most GAMES (that's where the money is - M$ lose a lot of money on each console) and, uniquely, this means the retailers who make the most money for Microsoft will be first in line for the next batch of consoles.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > The guy i spoke today at play said they are only having one delivery pre Xmas once that allocation has gone they wont be getting another delivery till 2006
> ...


TBH i think Play are playing with us, Thats about the 3rd different story I've been told by them :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Oops

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/11/30/amazon_xbox/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The core ssystem at Play is showing in stock, I'm guessing everyone ordered the premium [package so i've just ordered a core on the off chance.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jonah said:


> The core ssystem at Play is showing in stock, I'm guessing everyone ordered the premium [package so i've just ordered a core on the off chance.


Showing order placed now


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Mine's not. 

I say mine but it's actually Tim's birthday present, good job he's covered his bets with Argos.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

..........and a good job he doesn't read this Forum eh Lisa!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

When are they due out?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> ..........and a good job he doesn't read this Forum eh Lisa!! :wink:


Oh he knows! It was going to be his Christmas Present but he won't wait so it's his birthday present instead, and it's already late.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > ..........and a good job he doesn't read this Forum eh Lisa!! :wink:
> ...


He's such a child


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


Worse than any child I know. They HAVE to wait. In fact I bet he doesn't wait for me to give him his XBOX gift wrapped, he'll just open one of the ones he's ordered and play that instead.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Not that i know Tim well........But that wouldnt surprise me :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ok found it.....they are released on the 2nd so maybe a trip to Tesco tomorrow night at 11 59 and hope they may have a few on the shelves.

If they have just hope its guys that are buying them as it will be easier to nick one of them if they have none left on the shelfs.........If its mums getting their kids one for xmas ill stear clear! more than my life is worth


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Or sell you one at a premium for you to wrap for him :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And even if he didn't read the Forum his e-bummer would tell him, (pillow talk!! :wink: ).


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Well I'll be kicking the door in if ronin gets one and I don't. Their list is supposedly first come, first served, and mine was ordered 2 days before... :?


You dont know where i live


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just had this email from Play.com

Dear Customer

We are writing to you with reference to your order for the XBox 360 console.

You may already be aware that due to a European wide shortage of the Xbox 360, we are unable to guarantee delivery of your Xbox 360 before Christmas.
If you do not receive your dispatch email from www.play.com then you will not receive an Xbox 360 on launch.

As an official distributor of Microsoft products we are guaranteed more stock but Microsoft have informed us, along with all other official Xbox retailers, that the console will not be freely available until next year.

Please accept our apologies for any disappointment this may cause.

Kind Regards
Play

ho hum


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Just had this email from Play.com
> 
> Dear Customer
> 
> ...


Ditto and the Core 360 i ordered today has now changed to ot of stock :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

order has changed to processing. Have found the site moody at letting me logon to see account details - probably being hammered by monkeys like me pressing F5


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> order has changed to processing. Have found the site moody at letting me logon to see account details - probably being hammered by monkeys like me pressing F5


Thought you said it had changed to "packing"? That comes after "processing" surely... :?:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > order has changed to processing. Have found the site moody at letting me logon to see account details - probably being hammered by monkeys like me pressing F5
> ...


Was packing last night, processing today :? 
Agree though - would have thought it would be the other way around, but its not according to my account.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Just called play, was told i was one of the lucky ones  and should have it by tommorrow, the website is under loads of stress as the world and his friend is trying to see the status of their orders and not to worry about the fact it said processing as it may take 24 hrs to update.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

had the call to say i can collect mine instore(comet) tommorow 

now just to put a note in my diary for a 9am dentist appointment :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Kicking myself now as i was in Game the day the xbox360 was annoced and orders being taken, had the chance to be No1 on the list but as i had one ordered on play.com i declined :roll:

Anyway still holding out alittle hope but was told for a second time Play will not be getting anymore consoles this side of Xmas


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Kicking myself now as i was in Game the day the xbox360 was annoced and orders being taken, had the chance to be No1 on the list but as i had one ordered on play.com i declined :roll:
> 
> Anyway still holding out alittle hope but was told for a second time Play will not be getting anymore consoles this side of Xmas


play are cnuts. I'm convinced they aren't following the correct order for preorders, and are allocating on some random basis.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Kicking myself now as i was in Game the day the xbox360 was annoced and orders being taken, had the chance to be No1 on the list but as i had one ordered on play.com i declined :roll:
> ...


So what does your status say?
Have they sent you an email saying you wont be getting one?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


My order still says "preordered"...

17/08/2005
XBox 360 Console (X360)

Deliver to: Credit/debit Card Billing Address
Tim Gaywood, zzzzzzzz xxxxxxx xxxxxxx zzzzzzz.

Preordered
Due for release:
02/12/2005
Â£279.99


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've spoken to Play again and they told me, after checking , that they are due to receive 30 consoles T*H*I*R*T*Y and they have a pre-order list of 15000!

Some hope of getting one from Play.

They gave me Microsoft's number 0800 587 1102 haven't bothered calling them, seems pointless.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

That's my order cancelled from them then. I only wanted it before Xmas to sell!!!

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

30 consoles doesn't explain why ronin's order has gone through...

30 consoles is an absolute joke, though... poor play.com

Last time I ever preorder from THEM.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> 30 consoles doesn't explain why ronin's order has gone through...
> 
> 30 consoles is an absolute joke, though... poor play.com
> 
> Last time I ever preorder from THEM.


Quite pissed myself, I know people who ordered as late as Oct from high street stores who have one for sure. All thye've done is take the piss all day at work :evil:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> 30 consoles doesn't explain why ronin's order has gone through...
> 
> 30 consoles is an absolute joke, though... poor play.com
> 
> Last time I ever preorder from THEM.


Actually staring to feel quite bad, the only reason i went to play was because you posted a heads up :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > 30 consoles doesn't explain why ronin's order has gone through...
> ...


Then you'll do the right thing... :lol:

Its not so bad. I just called Argos, and the lady read me out a prepared "statement" - Anyone who has preordered is not affected (?) And they should be delivered tomorrow.

So I should at least get the 1 I want from there


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > 30 consoles doesn't explain why ronin's order has gone through...
> ...


I'm more interested in who you've been shagging at play.com... :lol:

I'm a regular customer there. Several hundred pounds a year certainly. Not quite in head_ed's league, but enough to be a regular customer, and my account has been open there for a good few years...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And if you only get one? You are supposed to be buying one for my boys for Christmas and they really really want one. Even more than you do.

Is your conscience as big as Ronin's!  :roll: :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Been shagging prosthetic Mable   
Fook knows how they work it, had an account since 2001 and now have 21 pages of past orders.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> And if you only get one? You are supposed to be buying one for my boys for Christmas and they really really want one. Even more than you do.
> 
> Is your conscience as big as Ronin's!  :roll: :-*


That isn't fair. They didn't want one til a couple of weeks ago. And you promised that I'd get which ever one arrived first.

*pout*

I'd feel bad, sure... but I just went out and bought my telly specifically for the Xbox 360. I think that is "really really" wanting one... :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


I only have 9 pages.... piss poor.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


2001 and 9 pages too - maybe they based it on total customer spend.

Either way, its crap. A list is a list. :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > And if you only get one? You are supposed to be buying one for my boys for Christmas and they really really want one. Even more than you do.
> ...


Grin, yeah they're only kids. I'll get them a Dreamcast, they won't know the difference.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I read somewhere today that all the big Tesco's stores will be putting them out tomorrow and have not taken any pre orders, its gonna be first come first served

found link 1/3 of the way down

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4488008.stm

get your boxing gloves on


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Same with Asda (whenever the electrical dept opens) and John Lewis...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I think all they are getting are the core systems, at my local Tescos they were queuing at 12.00 mid day and they only have 7 core systems


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

http://forum.osnn.net/showthread.php?p=665475

this guys got the tesco list only a few per branch :?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Just been checking round the local Asda & Tesco stores. People have been waiting in a line since 0900hrs this morning at all of them 

I think I will wait a little longer as I don't want to waste a full day of my life in a supermarket.

Steve


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

alexasTT said:


> http://forum.osnn.net/showthread.php?p=665475
> 
> this guys got the tesco list only a few per branch :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: God bless the Internet :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> I read somewhere today that all the big Tesco's stores will be putting them out tomorrow and have not taken any pre orders, its gonna be first come first served
> 
> found link 1/3 of the way down
> 
> ...


If thats the case Tesco here is 24 hour ( like most i guess ) i will be there at midnight...........I know all the security guys there so if they havnt put them out hopefully one might nip out to the cage and grab me one.........fingers crossed.............And if Tim doesnt get one i will take great pleasure in rubbing it in. Lisa i don't actually want one but if i manage to get one do you want to buy it off me for as much as i payed for it for your boys


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

play are getting a total roasting across the forums...

They have really cocked up big time...

eg

http://www.rllmukforum.com/index.php?sh ... 60&st=3860


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> play are getting a total roasting across the forums...
> 
> They have really cocked up big time...
> 
> ...


Ive just heard from someone that works in Dixons it isnt their fault...Microsoft have apparently messed up the shipping......Sending too many units to one seller and none to another. apparently


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Try playing PC games soooo much cheaper and rewarding :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Same with *Asda* (whenever the electrical dept opens) and John Lewis...


You don't shop there do you Tim? :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

according to one forum a some people who reserved back in May havent even got one while some who ordered Sept/Oct/Nov have been shipped :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

according to one forum a some people who reserved back in May havent even got one while some who ordered Sept/Oct/Nov have been shipped :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> according to one forum a some people who reserved back in May havent even got one while some who ordered Sept/Oct/Nov have been shipped :?


a royal f*ck up. Hopefully my back-up plan is going to pay off...


----------



## Ventura (Sep 7, 2005)

Just phones nearly every ASDA and Tesco in South West London and Surrey, ASDA don;t seem to be getting many in at all, and whilst Tesco's are they all have big queue's already.

Still.....

Should be getting two tomorrow, one premium and one core.

Order my Premium and 3 games from Gameplay.com back on 19th Aug, rang em every couple of weeks to check it was gonna be ready on release day and they kept saying everyhting was fine, then on 16th Nov I get a mail from them saying I'm not in the first allocation and won;t be getting on on Dec 2nd.

Instantly go and order a Core pack from Woolworths.com.

Checked today, Woolworths site says it has been dispatched. Just thought I'd check the Gameplay site to see if they have updated the estimated delivery date and.......

Low and behold it's showing as dispatched as well. Rang em up and the guy said he had no idea what had happened but it had been sent.

Still won't believe it till ParcelForce and CityLink turn up tomorrow, but should hopefully be sorted.

Gonna go to my local GAME in Kingston at midnight and pickup a few accessories and see if they have any spare Core packs as I've heard rumours they may have a few spares at various stores.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Is it really worth all the fuss?

It's only for playing games on after all.

Sure, if you have promised your children one I could understand the angst but does it really matter in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bugger im not going to que for just a handful of boxes......I've got a "friend" that is working the late shift and asked her if she could hide a box for me. She said no chance management arnt letting anyone go near them! :x But will call me if there is a good chance of me getting one! knowing my luck she will be to busy to get to her phone.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> Is it really worth all the fuss?
> 
> It's only for playing games on after all.
> 
> Sure, if you have promised your children one I could understand the angst but does it really matter in the grand scheme of things?


The TT is only a car...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jampott said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really worth all the fuss?
> ...


Indeed, and I quite agree.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jdn said:


> Sure, if you have promised your children one I could understand the angst but does it really matter in the grand scheme of things?


Yes i have promised myself one........May not be your cup of tea. But some of us just cant let go to our childish ways and needs.......And one of those needs is the new Xbox


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I promised my new HD plasma something to fill the empty HD socket


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere today that all the big Tesco's stores will be putting them out tomorrow and have not taken any pre orders, its gonna be first come first served
> ...


Awww Thanks Duck, that's really sweet of you. Hopefully I should be sorted , fingers crossed. I ordered one from Comet late October and I've had an email to say I've got one ( at a premium, they are only selling them as bundles for Â£350!!!)

So long as Tim gets at least one too, I should be ok.  though I have to wait till next WEDNESDAY to find out for sure, that's when it's supposed to be delivered :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just back from Tesco........They had 5 xbox's...........People had started to cue up since this morning so the Tesco management gave the first 5 in line a ticket and said that they are entitled to the box providing they dont leave the store. To stop it getting out of hand. Up until 10 pm apparently there was still 7 people waiting the other 2 obviously hoping that someone would give up and leave the store so they could have their ticket. Crazyness...........I thought about offering the ticket holders some silly money then realised i didnt want one that much anyway :? But if i had been smart about it i would have just payed one of my lower paid guys :evil: a days money to que for me or smarter still and pre ordered one. Well things to remember when the PS3 is due for launch


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Was sat in the office at 7.30 with a face as long as the M6, people taking the piss because i didn't get my toy, I decided to drive down to PC World on the off chance knowing they had 8. Half expected to see 30+ people queuing and drive round the car park.
Just 3 people queuing so stood in a polo shirt cold and wet for 1.5 hrs and got the core system, had to buy 3 games though which was a bummer .

Can't find a hard drive for love nore money though!

So who else got one?

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Was sat in the office at 7.30 with a face as long as the M6, people taking the piss because i didn't get my toy, I decided to drive down to ,y local PC World on the off chance knowing they had 8. Half expected to see 30+ people queuing and drive round the car park.
> Just 3 people queuing so stood in a polo shirt cold and wet for 1.5 hrs and got the core system, had to buy 3 games though which was a bummer
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Ahh, but is it any good?  :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just about to connect it all up


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

All connected up although using scart and have to say the graphics are 100% better than the OLD Xbox, wireless contoller is the biz too
I've got
Call of Duty 2
PGR3
Quake 4
and Perfect dark Zero

I'm alittle disapointed they haven't fitted a quieter fan and the unit does kick out some heat :?


----------

